# اتمنى التكرم وافادتي في مجال السلامه عن forklift



## 1010mm (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لكم مني كل الحب والتقدير لما تبذلوه من جهد وتعب في مجال السلامه 

ولي طلب صغير واتمنى التكرم وافادتي في مجال السلامه عن forklift

اتمنى ان يكون ملف فيديو او بور بوينت عن الرافعه الشوكيه


----------



## صفوان اصف (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شوف هذه الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsYviZZvp64


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الملف يوجد به بعض المعلومات والصور آمل أن يفيدك.


----------



## qchse (11 مارس 2010)

بامكانك الدخول الى موقع
www.qchse.com
ستجد به ما يفيدك باذن الله


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (11 مارس 2010)

مشكورين اخوانى الاعزاء لردودكم الجميلة...


----------



## 1010mm (11 مارس 2010)

صفوان اصف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شوف هذه الرابط
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsyvizzvp64



:20::20::20::75::75::75:

شكرا على سرعه ردك واستجابتك للموضوع 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1010mm (11 مارس 2010)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا الملف يوجد به بعض المعلومات والصور آمل أن يفيدك.



:85::85::85::85::85::85::84::84::84::84::84::56::56::56::7::7::7::7:


بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله 

اخوي ماعليش اذا ثقلت عليك بس اتمنه انجليزي لن التقرير مطلوب من بلغه الانجليزيه 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1010mm (11 مارس 2010)

qchse قال:


> بامكانك الدخول الى موقع
> www.qchse.com
> ستجد به ما يفيدك باذن الله



:20::20::20::20::20::75::75::75::75::75::75::84::84::84::56::56::56:


جزاك الله خير وفالك الجنه يارب 

موقع جدا ممتاز


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

ما تطلبه موجود بهذا المنتدى على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180462.html


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بالأخوة
وهل يمكن أخي صفوان أن ترفق الموجود على اليوتيوب
كونه لا يفتح في كثير من الدول
مع شكري


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 مارس 2010)

اخي اليك بهذا الرابط ستجد ملف عن الفوركليفت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html


----------



## اياد عبدالهادي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

www.hardhattraining.com


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

